# Where to buy Chicken Carcases and Day old chicks



## Tboy2580 (Dec 25, 2009)

As above


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

DOC - Either split an order from somewhere like Kiezbrink or honey brooks with somebody local or rep/pet shops who sell frozen food usually have them in, that said most rep shops are extremely expensive, don't go paying more then 5p per chick!
Chicken carcass, butchers scraps, local farms etc..


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont know about carcases, but i used to work/live at a birds of prey rescue and we went rhrough about 2500/3000 chicks a week, we picked ours up weekly straight from the battery farm.. you can also get them from most pet shops that sell frozen reptile food such as mice.. they are much cheaper to buy straight from the supplier in bulk.. 

i would suggest trying to contact a local farm/supplier yourself,

it depends how many you need realy..


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> DOC - Either split an order from somewhere like Kiezbrink or honey brooks with somebody local or rep/pet shops who sell frozen food usually have them in, that said most rep shops are extremely expensive, don't go paying more then 5p per chick!
> Chicken carcass, butchers scraps, local farms etc..


yeah my mother was running low on chicks for her eagle owls recently and wasnt able to get to our normal suppliers so asked me if i would get some from where i buy my mice and take them over for her.. and they were selling there chicks for 65p each!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

naz_pixie said:


> yeah my mother was running low on chicks for her eagle owls recently and wasnt able to get to our normal suppliers so asked me if i would get some from where i buy my mice and take them over for her.. and they were selling there chicks for 65p each!


Mad isn't it!! Just like pinkies though really. Pinkies are quite popular for raising BoP chicks on so around breeding season local falconers order a massive bulk together, can usually get them for about 9p per pinky on an order over 1000, from a rep shop I saw the other day, 68p each! I gasped so hard I nearly swallowed my tongue :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i pay 10p a lb for chicken carcasses. You just really have to look around, the one nearest to me comes under 'Poultry and Gamer farmers and suppliers' in the yellow pages. They prepare chickens for sale; take off the breasts, legs and wings etc for shops / supermarkets. 
Some will sell the carcasses and some just send them for disposal.


----------

